# Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards sowie Intel G3258 - Problem  gefunden



## Brokoli1 (28. Juli 2015)

*Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards sowie Intel G3258 - Problem  gefunden*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte auf ein Problem aufmerksam machen, welches ich jetzt vermehrt nachvollziehen konnte. Es geht dabei um die Windows 10 Installation. Dieses Problem bezieht sich sowohl auf den Upgrade-Prozess aus Windows heraus, als auch um die Clean-Install via Windows 10-DVD. (Windows 10 RTM_10240.16384.150709)

Folgendes Problem tritt bei folgenden Boards auf: H81M-S2H, B85M-D2V; Alle haben das neuste UEFI und wurden auch schon  zurückgesetzt; Installation wurde im UEFi- und Legacy Mode mit und ohne Secure Boot und CSM getestet
*
Windows Upgrade:*
Windows 8.1 ist installiert, mit allen aktuellen Treibern samt GWX-Task. Nun wird via DVD oder Stick die Windows 10 Installation aus Windows 8.1 heraus gestartet. Der Prozess läuft durch, bis zum 1. Neustart. Der Bootvorgang bleibt hängen. Nach einem Kaltstart wird nicht der Windows 10 Upgrade-Prozess gestartet, sondern Windows 8.1 mit dem Hinweis, dass das Upgrade fehlgeschlagen sei.  Originale Fehlermeldung: *"0x1900101-0x20017 The installation failed in SAFE_OS phase with an error"*
Dieser Vorgang wurde oftmals wiederholt, auch auf einem anderen PC mit einem anderen Gigabyte Board. Bei einem MSI Board tritt der Fehler nicht auf und das Upgrade läuft ohne Probleme durch. Auch eine Neuinstallation von Windows 8.1 ohne Programme etc. brachte nichts.

*Windows-Clean_Install*
Die Systemplatte (SSD) ist leer, es wird sowohl im UEFI_mode als auch im legacy-Mode von der Windows 10 Iso gebotet. Die Abfrage "Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste um die Windows Installation zu starten" erscheint und die DVD wird gelesen. Dann verliert der Monitor sein Signal und der PC startet neu. Das ganze ist eine Endlosschleife. Windows 8.1 wird direkt ohne Probleme gestartet. Auch dieses Problem tritt bei beiden Mainboards auf. An anderen PCs ließ sich das Setup ohne Probleme starten. Im UEFI wurden zig Kombinationen eingestellt, aber es gab keine Lösung.

Ich bin nun ratlos und ich kann mir diesen Fehler nur durch eine Inkompatibilität seitens Gigabyte-Boards mit ICH 8X  und Windows 10 erklären. Ich bitte sie um eine Aufklärung, um etwaige Probleme zu lösen. Dies kann kein Dauerzustand bleiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



*Edit:
**

Der Fehler scheint gefunden zu sein:
*
*Es liegt an dem KB 3064209 von Microsoft, welches den Microcode updated in Verbindung mit dem Intel Pentium G3258. Das KB 3064209 wurde wohl ab der Windows 10 Build 10130 eingebaut und seitdem gibt es einen Bootloop während des Bootens von der Windows 10 DVD bzw. einen Fehler nach dem Neustart des Windows 10 Upgrades.

Asrock hat bereits mit einem BIOS-Update für alle passenden Boards reagiert und das Problem behoben. Gigabyte arbeitet unter Hochdruck an einer Lösung. 
*
*Edit2: Für die betroffenen Mainboards wurde ein BIOS veröffentlicht, welches zur Fehlerbehebung von der jeweiligen Gigabyte Support-Website des Mainboards heruntergeladen und installiert werden kann.*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Guten Morgen Herr *Brokoli1*

Vielen Danke für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns Leid wenn Sie da Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Gerne   wollen wir hier mit unseren      Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind helfen.   Leider ist es so aus der Ferne      (Fernwartung) nicht eindeutig zu sagen   was jetzt das Problem mit  Ihrem System ist. Aber wir lassen Sie nicht   im  Stich.

*Für das H81M-H2S können wir leider kein Support anbieten da es ein Mitbewerber Produkt ist.*

Gerne wollen wir Ihnen  schnellst möglich helfen.

Bitte die Seriennummer von Ihrem Mainboard: B85M-D2V mit angeben :
_Die SN (Seriennummer) befindet sich längs auf dem 24 Pol Strom Stecker auf dem Mainboard oder auf dem Karton_*.*

Bitte senden Sie über unser eSupport Formular alle Details (Mainboard Typ / SN :Mainboard Rev.:Bios Version:CPU:RAM:HDD/SSD:VGA:NT). Wir werden schnellst mögliche Ihnen eine Lösung anbieten.

Wen Sie gerne wollen, können wir es auch persönlich über Telefon  (Technischer Support) Schritt für Schritt alles durch gehen und Sie  zufrieden stellen.
Sie erreichen Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit  der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind war ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Brokoli1 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Guten Tag,

entschuldigung, es handelt sich bei dem anderen Mainboard um ein H81M-S2H.

Ich habe jetzt zig mal unter der Nummer angerufen und ewig gewartet. Ich bekomme niemanden ans Telefon.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Hallo

Das tut uns sehr Leid das Sie uns nicht erreicht haben. Es bedarf keines, ärgerns wir wollen gerne Sie zufriedenstellen.

Wir bitten um Verständnis unsere Kollegen sind am Platz und erwarten gerne Ihre Anfrage.

Wenn Sie wollen, können unsere Kollegen Sie anrufen, hierfür teilen Sie uns Ihre Telefonnummer mit. Es wird umgehend zurück gerufen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Brokoli1 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Guten Tag,

ich habe nun mit dem Support geredet und anscheinend gibt es Probleme mit der Secure_Boot Abfrage vom Windows 10 Setup und den Mainboards bzw. mit einer dort angeschlossenen Komponente.

Das Ganze wird nun im Labor nachgestellt und versucht, eine Lösung zu finden. Ich werde hier den beitrag aktualisieren, sobald ich was neues weiß, um anderen mit ähnlichen Problemen zu helfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für Ihr feedback und die Möglickeit bei Ihrer Anfrage zu helfen ein Lösung zu finden.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Brokoli1 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Guten Abend,

es liegt an dem KB 3064209 von Microsoft, welches den Microcode updated in Verbindung mit dem Intel Pentium G3258. Das  KB 3064209 wurde wohl ab der Windows 10 Build 10130 eingebaut und seitdem gibt es einen Bootloop während des Bootens von der Windows 10 DVD bzw. einen Fehler nach dem Neustart des Windows 10 Upgrades.

Asrock hat bereits mit einem BIOS-Update für alle passenden Boards reagiert und das Problem behoben. Hier sollte auch Gigabyte schnellstmöglich reagieren.

Der Link im Forum von Asrock:

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=441&PN=5&title=kb3064209-breaks-the-g3258â€‹


MfG


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards sowie Intel G3258 - Problem  gefunden*

Hallo *Brokoli1*

Wie telefonisch besprochen, helfen wir Ihnen gern und nehmen uns Ihrer an.

Wir haben Ihr Testergebnis an unser Bios-Team weitergegeben, dieses prüfen sie nun.
Sobald ein Ergebnis vorliegt, informieren wir Sie umgehend.

Wir wünschen ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende.

Gruß GBTTM *(B)*


----------



## Brokoli1 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards sowie Intel G3258 - Problem  gefunden*

Guten Tag,

mittlerweile ist das Problem ja schon länger vorhanden. Ist eine Lösung bzw. ein neues BIOS in Aussicht?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. August 2015)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Windows 10 Installation und Gigabyte Mainboards sowie Intel G3258 - Problem  gefunden*

Hallo *Brokoli1*

Vielen Dank für Anfrage.

Antwort von unserem Technischen Service Team:

Bitte geben Sie uns Feedback über unsere Email vom 30.7.2015. Leider ist diese noch nicht eingegangen.
=> Wenn Sie wünschen, rufen wir Sie an.

Gruß GBTTM *(B)*


----------

